# Crossy Road/ 2 players



## mnav (2 Novembre 2015)

Quelqu'un a t-il reussi à jouer à la version 2 joueurs. Perso impossibilité de reconnaissance de mon iphone comme manette. J'ouvre l'appli sur iphone, selectionne manette. Et cela recherche mais rien. J'ai tout essayé et vous. 
Merci


----------



## mnav (3 Novembre 2015)

Solution trouvée réinstallation de l'app sur tv. Cela marche. Sujet Clo


----------

